# Wall Hung toilet help!!



## NestoG (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I just started a bathroom remodel in the bay area,Ca and have demo everything to the studs.
For this project I have to install a Geberit wall hung toilet. I have installed these before with out a problem.

On this particular project, it happens that there is a 4' vent in the wall and in the way.

Note, bathroom is on the second floor.

how can i reroute to accommodate for wall hung toilet?


----------



## solo-plumb (Nov 29, 2013)

You must not be a plumber?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

You should Hire a Licensed Plumber


----------



## NestoG (Dec 28, 2013)

solo-plumb said:


> You must not be a plumber?



throw me a bone.
i'm a jack of all trades and have done much plumbing work. I dont know everything but i know when to ask for help


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

NestoG said:


> throw me a bone.
> i'm a jack of all trades and have done much plumbing work. I dont know everything but i know when to ask for help


And then again you should hire a licensed plumber!

All professionals here... No Jacks

Hire licensed plumber ask him or her to bail you out


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One thread for this mess is enough.


----------

